# Henryk Szeryng ‎– Mozart, The Violin Concertos



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This week's Tuesday Blog is a near-COver2Cover share of Henryk Szeryng's complete Mozart Violin Concerto cycle.

Back in February of 2016, I shared in these pages a vinyl pressing of two of these concerti - numbers 3 and 5. Today, we share the remaining tracks from that cycle, including three short concerto movements.

As I wrote back then, Szeryng's noble tone, flawless technique, and eloquent expressivity are wonderfully well-suited to Mozart's youthful concertos, and his lyrical yet playful interpretations touch the elegant impetuosity at the heart of the music.

Also worth noting, the fine backdrop offered by Sir Alexander Gibson and the New Philharmonia orchestra.

Enjoy!








*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)*
Violin Concerto #1 In B Flat, K. 207
Violin Concerto #2 In D, K. 211
Adagio In E, K. 261
Violin Concerto #4 In D, K. 218
Rondo In B Flat, K. 269
Rondo In C, K. 373

Conductor - Alexander Gibson
Orchestra - New Philharmonia Orchestra
Violin - Henryk Szeryng
Philips ‎ Silver Line Classics - 422 256-2

_Discogs _- https://www.discogs.com/Mozart-New-...Szeryng-The-Violin-Concertos-/release/5527510

_YouTube_- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SHfTY-MtPzTgnczj-qFhAvu


----------

